# Three's Story...



## TnT Nostalgia (Jun 15, 2010)

"Three" is our approx. 8 week old male manx mix. Three is a very special little kitten. He is named "Three" because I found him at 3 weeks old, he was abandoned 3x and he is our 3rd cat. I found him at 3 weeks of age in my aunt's shed. My cousin had told me that she had returned him 3x to his mother (next door neighbor's cat) with his littermates, but for some reason or another she kept seperating him from her other kittens. "Three" had gone, no one knows exactly how long with out milk/having a bowl movement. When I found him, his belly was bigger than his little head and he was still unable to walk (he had not mastered his legs yet.). My partner and I spent long nights getting up every hour to bottle feed him. We took him to the vet the day after we found him, he weighed 5oz, very healthy just little hungry, no fleas. He was a very healthy boy, just needed a "momma" figure to help him eat and pass bowl movements. Look likes we we're in this for the long haul. I will tell you, he stole my heart. He was determined by the vet that he is bow legged (back legs) which causes him slight disconfort when he is going poop. However, he has proven to the vet and us that his deformities will not slow him down. With some deworming and antibotics for a week, he no longer has pain going to the bathroom. He is 8 weeks old now, 14oz, been dewormed, running, jumping, eating solid foods/drinking water. He potty trained himself at 4 weeks old to use the litterbox (amazing to me!). He is affectionate, playful, fearless at times, comes to his name, getting better with his cordination and a little demon like most 8 week old kittens that get into everything. He is still looks as though he is only 5 weeks in height/weight/length as he is very small. Being left along for so long and having some deformities could have stunted his growth.

For those who may be wondering he is dewormed, scheduled for his first shots now that he has reached his eight weeks mark. He is also already scheduled for his 8 month mark to get "snipped". In 3 months he will have two other kittens to play with (one female, one male kittens currently only 4 weeks so not bringing them home yet obviously lol).


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I wanna see pics.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you for taking him in.

A female can get pregnant before you even realize they are in heat. I would really rethink waiting until 8 months to get Three neutered.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My Star and Lucky were neutered at 12 weeks old. Unless there's a medical condition, you can have Three neutered when he's 12 weeks old.


----------

